# Good Results with L-Glutamine for Diarrhea??



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I have tried the L-glutamine capsuels once before w/ okay results. Thinking of trying again but this time the powder w/ water since I am reading the book by Jini Thompson, Listen To Your Gut. She recommends starting w/ only 1/4 tsp a day w/ water and then going from there. I've been having a flare up lately ..esp at night and thinking of trying again. My "D" isn't constant so I'm thinking the small dose w/ do the trick...I already take probiotics and calcium. Any success stories or recommendations w/ this amino acid?


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I had bought the capsules form and didn't really see any difference. But then others told me that you have to use the powder form. So I went to buy that and then saw the price!! WOWZA! LOL So I just passed on that treatment.I haven't seen much lately on using that, so I wonder if it really was a good method. Or if it just was one of those *fads* that didn't last long. I tend to think if something REALLY worked you would still be hearing about them, like the Calcium, Immodium, Fiber, tapes et..


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I had bought the capsules form and didn't really see any difference. But then others told me that you have to use the powder form. So I went to buy that and then saw the price!! WOWZA! LOL So I just passed on that treatment.I haven't seen much lately on using that, so I wonder if it really was a good method. Or if it just was one of those *fads* that didn't last long. I tend to think if something REALLY worked you would still be hearing about them, like the Calcium, Immodium, Fiber, tapes et..


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I had been using this for awhile it appeared to work. Every time I tired posting on here about it as an option - I didn't get any info back. FYI - Cabbage is a great source of glutamine.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I had been using this for awhile it appeared to work. Every time I tired posting on here about it as an option - I didn't get any info back. FYI - Cabbage is a great source of glutamine.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Considering the specific effects of l-glutamine on the immune system, and the specific type of aberrant immune function seen in the small bowel of d-type and cyclic IBS patients in particular, there is (one) subset of these patients where glutamine may be beneficial. That would be limited to those whose small bowel-focused loss of oral tolerance is secondary to dysbiosis (either a disruption of the normal flora of the small bowel or an active pathogenic process).If this is not the etiology, l-glutamine not only will probably not be beneficial but it could increase the reactivity of certain immunocytes and cause further loss of oral tolerance.Based upon what I have read and observed, and personal experience, I would suggest this is an adjunct that could be tried by people who have IBS d or cyclic symptoms which were preceded by a case of viral or bacterial infection within the GI tract and/our a course of broad spectrum antibiotic therapy for any reason, which was then followed by the onset of IBS symptoms where none existed before.People whose symptoms cannot be linked to such a precursor event should probably not use this adjunctive form of therapy, rather the opposite: immunomodulating therapies (long chain fatty acid supplementation for example).Regardless, based upon the known roles of l-glutamine, it appears to be a better adjunct for Crohns' and the like than for IBS symptom sets based upon the known pathophysiology. There are other things I would try in IBS before l-glutamine.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Considering the specific effects of l-glutamine on the immune system, and the specific type of aberrant immune function seen in the small bowel of d-type and cyclic IBS patients in particular, there is (one) subset of these patients where glutamine may be beneficial. That would be limited to those whose small bowel-focused loss of oral tolerance is secondary to dysbiosis (either a disruption of the normal flora of the small bowel or an active pathogenic process).If this is not the etiology, l-glutamine not only will probably not be beneficial but it could increase the reactivity of certain immunocytes and cause further loss of oral tolerance.Based upon what I have read and observed, and personal experience, I would suggest this is an adjunct that could be tried by people who have IBS d or cyclic symptoms which were preceded by a case of viral or bacterial infection within the GI tract and/our a course of broad spectrum antibiotic therapy for any reason, which was then followed by the onset of IBS symptoms where none existed before.People whose symptoms cannot be linked to such a precursor event should probably not use this adjunctive form of therapy, rather the opposite: immunomodulating therapies (long chain fatty acid supplementation for example).Regardless, based upon the known roles of l-glutamine, it appears to be a better adjunct for Crohns' and the like than for IBS symptom sets based upon the known pathophysiology. There are other things I would try in IBS before l-glutamine.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------

